# hand lined a gator trout!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

We've had some pretty crazy weather this past week and despite the wind and cold I still wanted to fish. Last Thursday it was about 44° and blowing 20+ and I managed one 22" trout before I called it a day. I got up again Friday and headed back to my spot. It was a little warmer out and not quite as windy so I was hopeful for more action. I fished several hours without a single bite and then decided to paddle back to my car and call it a day. I toss a jig behind me to troll and I got a serious wind knot. I spend the next 5 mins or so trying to get it untangled but eventually I realize I'm just going to have to cut the line. So I cut it and go to pull in my line that's been dragging behind me and as soon as I pull on it my lure gets nailed and a big trout swims straight to the surface! I was excited to see it but thought there was no way I would actually land her. Well somehow I get her in the net! Got a couple quick pics, a measurement, and a healthy release to fight another day. She was 25". Just goes to show that you really can't move a lure too slow for a trout when it's cold out


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice trout! What was the measurement?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

25"


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome work!!!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice Bo! Cool story, I haven't been able to buy a bite the last few weeks in my wintertime trout spots. Slow is an understatement! Good job tho man, no braid cuts on your fingers?? Lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice trout !


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That, my friend, is a nice trout. Doin' it the unconventional way.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice trout and a good story to go with it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Beast trout. I fish too fast. Character flaw.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That was a nice trip you had. Good looking gator trout too. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing the report and the photos.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Bo Keifus, are you wearing waders? what would you recommend?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

navkingfisher said:


> Bo Keifus, are you wearing waders? what would you recommend?


Yes I am. They're just a cheap pair from Academy made by Magellan. They only cost like $50 and get the job done for me. I wear thermals and jeans under them to help stay warm and an extra pair of neoprene socks. Had them for about a year now and no leaks yet!


----------

